# Galaxy Class Starship



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Cruising into deep space seeking out board cuts,tube shooters,bean flippers,tree forks,commercial models etc.,the newly commissioned Starship "Flatband" is seen here on patrol. Sporting extra long forearm stabilizers and 3/8" diameter rounded nacelles.she is powered by 1 1/4" x 7/8" x 8" folded tapered Latex with formed pouch. Her torpedoes are 1/2" steel balls. She is ready for battle! This little paragraph is the result of too many "Star Trek" episodes and also too many hours thinking and making slingshots!







Seriously ,this frame was an idea I had for a new Tournament shooter for myself. It draws 38"s has a 3 3/8" throat opening and has a little platform in front for a possible future sighting system of some kind. I shot it this morning-extremely smooth ( wide throat helps that) but it shot low-very fast but low. A few adjustments and I should have her dead at 10 meters. Space the final frontier.These are the voyages.......... Flatband


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Holy smokes, Gary, that's neat. More pics please!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

That is really nice Gary!!!! Wow!!!







I've been thinking about making another lately myself. I use to have some long ago.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Pretty darn cool


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow I bet that baby does warp 9....


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

That looks sweet, I like the wood


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Too many Star Trek episodes? Not possible. Where would technology be today without Star Trek. Look, It made you a slingshot! 
That looks seriously cool, and mighty.

Chuck S.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Far out Gary!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks Guys.
the bed is made from Curly Maple (what else),the handle is birch. I tied the bands on a little different too. I loaded them on the inside of the rod (inside the throat). I think that also helps with the smoothness of the shot besides the wide throat opening. Can't wait to really try her this weekend in NY at the Long Island Shootout. Flatband


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Slingshots-the final frontier...









D**n it, Jim! I'm a physician, not a slingshot maker!









Looks great, Flat! The 38" draw I assume is to the cheek?


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

She cant take much more of this Theraband, Cap'n!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Aye Scotty,it be to the cheek laddie. I'm givin ya all I got Captain,she canno take na more-Jeez, I really know now that i'm losing it. I knew you were a Trek fan and wondered if you'd chime in here Scott! Was a great show and it's funny that a lot of the very futuristic devices they showcased on that program are "Materializing" nowadays-"Live long and prosper" Flatband


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Very cool, I may have to have a go at one of these.
Martin


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice, but why not make the tips point forward to make even more streamlined and tying the bands on easier. It would also make it easier to bend the rod. Like the Marksman on top in the view here. -- Tex


----------



## Joe T (Jul 11, 2010)

It looks like it was a fun project and it came out very nice.---Joe


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's a great slingshot. I'm learning a lot just by reading this thread.


----------



## christopher (Jan 8, 2010)

Is that duct tape for the forearm rest? If so, that's a thumbs up. All you need now is a coat hanger, bubble gum, and some shoe string and you have a B-29.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Hehehehe LOL!!!! "Boldly going where no man has gone before...." Ok Ok so maybe that's not so, but I had to get in on this nerdfest!!!! I'm a Trekkie too!!!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah, it's the old "McGyver tape" for the arm rest. I had some leather but it didn't rig up right so for now ,it's the tape. I have tried bands rigged that way Tex but I like them better this way-tougher to tie on but for me better. You know what the toughest part of making one of these is?-the handle! Always a challenge! This one has a slight thumb rest and a Palm Swell. Love shooting this thing! Flatband


----------



## RIDE (Mar 19, 2010)

Beam me up!!! That is serioulsy cool!

RIDE


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Lol! I'm such a Trek Nerd that I actually have This saved to my favorites...


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

pelleteer said:


> Lol! I'm such a Trek Nerd that I actually have This saved to my favorites...











hey Pelleteer you aint alone, I have two batlehs and a klingon dagger in my collection, and went to the only purely Klingon convention ever held..


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

harpersgrace said:


> hey Pelleteer you aint alone, I have two batlehs and a klingon dagger in my collection, and went to the only purely Klingon convention ever held..


Right on, brother!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

So when will we see a dreadnaught class starship? Extension should be at least one meter, and it has to be shot in butterfly style for a draw length of two meters 60. 

Jörg


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

JoergS said:


> So when will we see a dreadnaught class starship? Extension should be at least one meter, and it has to be shot in butterfly style for a draw length of two meters 60.
> 
> Jörg


Something like this?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow! A Dreadnought Class Starship! We be needen a serious amount of Dilithium crystals Captain to be takin that gal for a walk! Extension and then Butterfly? BLACK HOLE DRIVE!!!!!!! OR GRAVITATIONAL PROPULSION? CAN YOU SAY WE ARE ALL LOSING IT???? 500fps here we come!????




























Flatband


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

500fps? I was hoping to break the sound barrier (about 1100fps)!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Let is settle for 200 fps so the rubber does not break lengthwise, but we use olympic shot put balls (16 pounds or 7.3 kg). That would give us more than 27000 Joules of energy.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Let is settle for 200 fps so the rubber does not break lengthwise, but we use olympic shot put balls (16 pounds or 7.3 kg). That would give us more than 27000 Joules of energy.


Lol I think you're encroaching cannon territory there!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

WEll, we've gone and done it- a Dreadnought Class ( Constellation Class) Starship! This one has a prong forward design that's a favorite method of band attachment for Tex Shooter. It makes attaching bands by winding thin latex strips real easy to do. I built this one for real thin wide folded latex bands for very high speeds with 3/8" steel balls. Very strong frame using 3/8" diameter Aluminum rods (2) that started out at 36"s long,formed and then imbedded in a Curly Maple stock-Gorilla glue, Epoxy ,and 6 studs going through both rods and into the wood and then sealed-she's solid. Jacobean stain and one coat of Spar urethane and she's ready for bands. The brace is nothing but Duct and masking tape for now. I've found that it's best to wait until you find out how she shoots before riveting on a real pretty leather brace permanently-plus the tape is cheap and fast! This one is gonna go for sure! Flatband










Click on it to enlarge!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Who needs photon torpedoes when you have that, you'll have the Klingons shaking in their boots. Gary you got to do a video on that one when she's ready.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Harp, yeah I think this one is gonna be fun! I would really love to do more videos but these **** neighbors are all around me-nosy-SOB's!!! I felt pretty good today-it was beautiful out,figured I'd do some shooting-NOT!. EVERYONE was out! Who could blame them. Near 70 degrees! Great! Flatband


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Boy, Gary, that is fantastic!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> Lol! I'm such a Trek Nerd that I actually have This saved to my favorites...











hey Pelleteer you aint alone, I have two batlehs and a klingon dagger in my collection, and went to the only purely Klingon convention ever held.. 
[/quote]

Nice sword!

I have the United Cutlery Samurai 3000 Katana, 3000 Ninja & 3000 Tanto in my collection. Some of my favourite display pieces.


----------

